# I am curious as to how an 8 year old gets a Michigan Elk permit?



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

sureshot006 said:


> Right on!
> 
> I pretty much draw the line at 5 for physical ability... I can see a 5 yr old with well developed motor skills maybe being able to shoot a xbow well enough to kill a deer at 20 yards or so. But that doesn't mean they're mentally ready. I tend to think kids that grow up around it (farms or involved with the rest of hunting) are more likely to be ready early.
> 
> ...


Well said and agree


----------



## anon02032020 (Oct 2, 2003)

It would seem to me that our senior citizens our vets or law enforcement officials should be given first choice. Promoting more child entitlements is just plain wrong. It's time to end the bs youth hunt forever


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted (Jul 17, 2015)

matinc said:


> It would seem to me that our senior citizens our vets or law enforcement officials should be given first choice. Promoting more child entitlements is just plain wrong. It's time to end the bs youth hunt forever


No way!!!!
The United States would crumble if we didnt have electricity. Therefore Power Plant Operators should be given first chance at elk


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Danny61 said:


> 24K+ comments? I really do know how this works but the point that I am making is that an 8 year old should never be shooting an animal. I can't even remember when I was 8.


My son shot his first doe at 8 with his .243.


----------



## OUTFISHED (Apr 28, 2018)

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> No way!!!!
> The United States would crumble if we didnt have electricity. Therefore Power Plant Operators should be given first chance at elk


I TOTALLY AGREE!!!!


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> No way!!!!
> The United States would crumble if we didnt have electricity. Therefore Power Plant Operators should be given first chance at elk


You overlook the obvious. Without continuing habitat work there would be few elk, therefore foresters should not only be given preference in the regular draw but should also have tags set aside for their own special season. FM


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I think people who walk pigeon toed should be given preference.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> I think people who walk pigeon toed should be given preference.


Food for thought. If the NRC turns that one down would you be willing to settle for a special deer season? FM


----------



## SteelSearchin (Apr 8, 2004)

Danny61 said:


> ...the point that I am making is that an 8 year old should never be shooting an animal. I can't even remember when I was 8.


Seriously??

I think the opinions of those who chose not to educate themselves should count less than those who do. Does that make me a terrible person? Maybe, but I sleep very comfortably most nights.

My nephew killed his first deer with a centerfire at 6 years old. Was he mentally ready?? That’s none of my business and 100% on his dad, my brother. Three years later, that kid LIVES for deer season. My son is the same age, and I made him wait until he was 8 to shoot his first deer (w/ a .243). He was totally capable of putting the bullet in the right spot at 6 years old, but I felt he needed a few more years to come to grips with the magnitude of taking a life. I’m slowly passing the torch and he’s put two in the freezer each of the last two seasons. Sure, I had to wait until I was 14, but times change.

Arguing about the few elk tags that are turned back in each year to kids and terminally ill folks is an exercise in futility. If you’re dead set on elk hunting, save a little money and head west.


----------



## mickeyrabbit (Apr 27, 2015)

srconnell22 said:


> You have a lot going on with your post, I’ll try to answer your questions.
> 
> Former Grunt has it correct, someone drew the tag, couldn’t make the hunt, so they transferred the tag to this little girl through the elk hunt success transfer program.
> 
> ...


 You do get preference points for applying so him building up 48 points help.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

mickeyrabbit said:


> You do get preference points for applying so him building up 48 points help.


I think he meant licenses as in other species. You must apply for elk to get elk chances.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Danny61 said:


> 24K+ comments? I really do know how this works but the point that I am making is that an 8 year old should never be shooting an animal. I can't even remember when I was 8.


I bet that little girl will remember being 8.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mickeyrabbit (Apr 27, 2015)

sureshot006 said:


> I think he meant licenses as in other species. You must apply for elk to get elk chances.


 You know what, I think you are correct and I read that wrong. I thought he said applying for licenses and not buying licenses.


----------

